# Favourite Xmas Song



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2015)

As its approaching and shops and work places have the Xmas tunes on 

So what's your favourite ?

Mine is either Stop the Cavalry or Spaceman came travelling


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2015)

None of them. All too overplayed


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 7, 2015)

Grandma got run over by a reindeer and Snoopy versus the Red Baron


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2015)

Kevin Wilson - Santa Claus song is good


----------



## louise_a (Dec 7, 2015)

Greg Lake - I believe in Father Christmas.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2015)

Fairytale of New York


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 7, 2015)

The Waitresses - Christmas Wrapping (I have NO idea why!!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Fairytale of New York
		
Click to expand...

Great shout :thup:


----------



## Grogger (Dec 7, 2015)

Wham - Last Christmas


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 7, 2015)

The Feeling - Feels Like Christmas


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 7, 2015)

Band Aid because of everything that it stood for at the time and the massive follow on effect it had. Also happens to be a very good song in it's own right.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2015)

John Denver's Daddy, please don't get drunk this Christmas.....:mmm:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 7, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Greg Lake - I believe in Father Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

This, great song ^^^


----------



## Chrisb83 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dominick the donkey


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 7, 2015)

Driving home for Christmas - Chris Rea.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 7, 2015)

being firmly stuck in the seventies its got to be a glam rock song ,and that is 
Wizards i wish it could be christmas every day .
corny i know but it really is a great song .


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 7, 2015)

This one

https://youtu.be/od7GUy9XS7c?list=RDod7GUy9XS7c

or this one

https://youtu.be/VQhuoY5h2kE


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 7, 2015)

Not sure how many are aware of Mr B The Gentleman Rhymer but I am a big fan of him and his Xmas song is quite amusing.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QvShuDV3is

Probably best not to open at work or if you are easily offended - definitely not child friendly.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 7, 2015)

Got to be Shonen Knife

[video=youtube;7H_-ia2M2M4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H_-ia2M2M4[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 7, 2015)

Chrisb83 said:



			Dominick the donkey 

Click to expand...

Love it

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hR3gMVpl8fw


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2015)

Whichever one I'm trying to murder on the keyboard


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 7, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Greg Lake - I believe in Father Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for this!

Though Fairy Tale in New York and 'Do They Know it;s Christmas' both come close.

I'm into the big anthem style for this event!


----------



## richart (Dec 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Fairytale of New York
		
Click to expand...

 Agree. It always makes me sad when I hear the song though.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 7, 2015)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow....


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 8, 2015)

Last of the melting snow by the leisure society 

Guaranteed to make you shed a tear into your turkey dinner


----------



## Slab (Dec 8, 2015)

Minions Christmas Song

It'll be a classic


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 8, 2015)

richart said:



			Agree. It always makes me sad when I hear the song though.
		
Click to expand...

I could have been someone...........well so could anyone. Great line.
FToNY for me as well.

As a teenager I used to watch Kirsty McColl's father Ewan on the folk circuit, he was a great wordsmith and song writer.
I have carried four lines of one of his poems in my wallet since 1973.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/artists/Ewan-maccoll-best-songs-folk-music/


----------



## user2010 (Dec 8, 2015)

Another Rock n Roll Christmas


----------



## chippa1909 (Dec 8, 2015)

John & Yoko's Happy Xmas (War Is Over)
Poignant today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2015)

Good to see everyone getting in the spirit :whoo:


----------



## jdpjamesp (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm a traditionalist. You can't beat belting out the carols, so O Come all ye faithful, or Hark the Herald. O Holy Night is right up there too.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 8, 2015)

Merry Christmas Everyone - Shakey

close second

Rock n' Roll Christmas - Glitter


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 8, 2015)

I've got a soft spot for Frosty The Snowman sung by The Ronettes.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 8, 2015)

Christmas Time - Dont Let The Bells end  by The Darkness, always makes me chuckle....that opening line is so true, innuendo throughout. 

Don't hear it much here, maybe more in America but Jingle Bell Rock by Bobby Helms (had to google it!) is one of my favourites.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 8, 2015)

Fairy Tale of New York. Brings a lump to the throat even thinking about it.

Honourable mentions for Band Aid (DriveforShow summed it up perfectly), Chris Rea's Driving Home for Christmas and Santa Baby (Eartha's version, naturally).

I even like Slade. Sorry.

Forgot to mention a good Christmas album; 'Christmas in the Heart' by Bob Dylan. Shouldn't work but it does.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 8, 2015)

Of the ones always played in shops then Fairytale of New York is the only one I can stand. Christmas (Baby Please Come Home) by Darlene Love is a great song, as is most of Phil Spector's A Christmas Gift for You album. 

Am also quite fond of Christmas Steps by Mogwai.  Admittedly it doesn't get a lot of airplay or shout outs in shops as apparently people prefer to hear Slade for the 90 millionth time. But try it out, it's very festive 

[video=youtube_share;wZuXtXQ7ZQM]https://youtu.be/wZuXtXQ7ZQM[/video]


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 8, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Of the ones always played in shops then Fairytale of New York is the only one I can stand. Christmas (Baby Please Come Home) by Darlene Love is a great song, as is most of Phil Spector's A Christmas Gift for You album. 

Am also quite fond of Christmas Steps by Mogwai.  Admittedly it doesn't get a lot of airplay or shout outs in shops as apparently people prefer to hear Slade for the 90 millionth time. But try it out, it's very festive 

[video=youtube_share;wZuXtXQ7ZQM]https://youtu.be/wZuXtXQ7ZQM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Like that.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 8, 2015)

Favourite specific Christmas song is Christmas Wrapping by The Waitresses.

Also like John Lennon and Plastic Ono Band. 

Don't mind the odd Wizzard, but getting a bit fed up with Slade.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2015)

In the Bleak Midwinter arr. Harold Darke (maybe I'll start a fave carols thread).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbbkAqZpbTQ

Outside of the carol genre - it's got to be Wham


----------



## jdpjamesp (Dec 8, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In the Bleak Midwinter arr. Harold Darke (maybe I'll start a fave carols thread).
		
Click to expand...

Do it! Love carols.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 8, 2015)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Like that.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, we sing it round the tree every Christmas Eve, granny is mad for a bit of Scottish Post Rock.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 8, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Excellent, we sing it round the tree every Christmas Eve, granny is mad for a bit of Scottish Post Rock.
		
Click to expand...

You paint a wonderful yuletide image


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 8, 2015)

Frankie goes to Hollywood - The power of love.. Not totally Christmassy, but a great video..


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2015)

another vote here for fairy tale of New York closely followed by the original Band Aid


----------



## User62651 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dando said:



			another vote here for fairy tale of New York closely* followed by the original Band Aid*

Click to expand...

Song has been hijacked for me, when I hear it I cannot help but smirk thinking of Smiffy belting this song out to Gavin on his carphone between bouts of roadrage.......very funny. Terrible I know, to think its supposed to be about helping starving people in Ethiopia.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 8, 2015)

Fairy tale of New York - but not the version with Ronan Keating that is on my Now Christmas album.  Too clean a voice and they have changed some of the 'offensive' lyrics!
2nd is Christmas wrapping by the waitresses and 3rd is Santa Claus is Coming to Town, but only the Springsteen version


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 8, 2015)

Neilds said:



*Fairy tale of New York* - *but not the version with Ronan Keating* that is on my Now Christmas album.  Too clean a voice and they have changed some of the 'offensive' lyrics!
2nd is Christmas wrapping by the waitresses and 3rd is Santa Claus is Coming to Town, but only the Springsteen version
		
Click to expand...

OMG, is that seriously a thing?  I would google it, but once I hear it I won't be able to unhear it so I won't.  Christ, of all the people they could chose to go against what good old Shane MacGowan brought to the song...


----------



## Ethan (Dec 8, 2015)

And I quite like I believe in Father Christmas by Greg Lake. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPm6CheT6rs


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2015)

Heard this today....quality.

A few choice words in it!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKCC9jL9d4g


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2015)

Driving Home for Christmas - Chris Rea. I also love the Roy Wood and Slade classics. You can't help but get in the mood when you hear them.

I must be the only one who doesn't like Fairytale of New York and I really can not bear the Springsteen wail.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2015)

Neilds said:



			Fairy tale of New York - *but not the version with Ronan Keating* that is on my Now Christmas album.  Too clean a voice and they have changed some of the 'offensive' lyrics!
2nd is Christmas wrapping by the waitresses and 3rd is Santa Claus is Coming to Town, but only the Springsteen version
		
Click to expand...

Is that man incapable of leaving classics alone?  He managed to bring his own particular brand of mediocrity to "When You Say Nothing At All" which Alison Krauss did beautifully.

As regards the thread, a dead heat at the top for me would be Springsteen's "Santa Claus is Coming To Town" and The Pogues & Kirsty MacColl, honourable mention for Slade and Mariah Carey's "All I Want For Christmas Is You".

Conversely, if I never hear Cliff Richard's "Mistletoe & Wine", Paul McCartney's "Wonderful Christmastime" and Wham's "Last Christmas" again it will be too soon.


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiiOqybRvsM


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 8, 2015)

Statement of Power - All I Want for X-Mas. Lot of fun and Mariah has never sounded better.

3 Steps Ahead - Xmas Bonfire is also a favourite of mine. 


Not a traditionalist


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2015)

Ethan said:



			And I quite like I believe in Father Christmas by Greg Lake. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPm6CheT6rs

Click to expand...

one of my favourites also - but then I was an ELP fan back in the day


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			None of them. All too overplayed
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to see everyone getting in the spirit :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 You probably missed this as Homer is on ignore.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2015)

richart said:



			You probably missed this as Homer is on ignore.

Click to expand...

Well thats expected from the poster tbh :thup:


----------



## sam85 (Dec 8, 2015)

Bing Crosby and David Bowie - Little drummer boy. Like the video too


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 8, 2015)

Ethan said:



			And I quite like I believe in Father Christmas by Greg Lake. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPm6CheT6rs

Click to expand...

Thanks for that link Ethan!

While not the best one on 'the tube', it did get me to another of my favourites - Jethro Tull's 'Christmas Song', which has that immortal (sic) line....the Christmas Spirit is not what you drink!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thats expected from the poster tbh :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And you talk about me having digs. Pot and kettle. 

As it goes there are numerous Christmas songs that I enjoy but the problem I have is simple. They get blasted to death incessantly in every shop, pub, shopping centre, lift, etc from before December until the new year they just become an irritant. If there was a way of listening to them selectively or with a daily break from some of them then I may change my mind. As that's not going to happen I won't. My opinion and whether that makes me a misery or not doesn't bother me a jot


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 8, 2015)

Last Christmas - Wham  - fancied the arse of Shirlee Holliman in that video and was one of their backing singers.
Slade, Wizzard,   Fairytale of New York, Greg Lake etc.
And I actually prefer the Spice Girls' version of Christmas Wrapping which is both sad and humiliating all the same.

Junior 15-year old female Shark wants to vote for a song called "Santa's Pissed".     She also found one called "I saw Daddy kissing Santa Claus" which was very PC.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 8, 2015)

My favourites are:

Stop the Cavalry - Jona Lewie
Fairytale of Newyork -The Pogues
2000 Miles - The Pretenders 

Strangely, none of which are very festive.


----------



## evahakool (Dec 8, 2015)

Santa baby-Ertha Kitt

Fairytale in New York 

Slade.


----------



## evahakool (Dec 8, 2015)

sam85 said:



			Bing Crosby and David Bowie - Little drummer boy. Like the video too
		
Click to expand...

Always thought that was a very strange collaboration for Bowie, probably because he was out of it on cocaine at the time.:thup:


----------



## Piece (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't mind most Christmas songs . 

I *really* don't like (and I'll don my tin hat) the Fairytale of New York.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 9, 2015)

sam85 said:



			Bing Crosby and David Bowie - Little drummer boy. Like the video too
		
Click to expand...

oh

Good shout also


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			I *really* don't like (and I'll don my tin hat) the Fairytale of New York.
		
Click to expand...

Well with two of us we can't make a defensive square but we can at least go down fighting together side by side :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't think I've spotted mention of Mike Oldfield's *In Dulci Dubilo* - another fave of mine - of course being the music for a carol also

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCvz7uflMIU


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 9, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well with two of us we can't make a defensive square but we can at least go down fighting together side by side :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll add a third side. Nearly ready for a square go if we get one more. Surely it's not that loved?


----------



## bernix (Dec 10, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			None of them. All too overplayed
		
Click to expand...

+1  (i hate all of them)


----------



## Snelly (Dec 10, 2015)

Fairytale of New York.

Although the first thing I will play on Christmas Eve, Christmas Day etc is Spem in Alium.  For those unfamiliar with it, Spem in Alium (Latin for "Hope in any other") is a 40-part Renaissance motet by Thomas Tallis, composed in 1570 for eight choirs of five voices each, widely considered to be the greatest piece of English early music and one of the greatest choral works ever composed.&#65279;

Check it out. Sit somewhere quiet, headphones on, close your eyes and think of things dear to you.  Go to the end as it builds and fades beautifully. Hanky at the ready...... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtJvtk6EHZE


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 10, 2015)

Agree with Snelly's choice of choral music. If you want something a bit more commercial there is always Carol of the Bells by Libera.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzVsrQhL62U


----------

